# First trip in the PA 3/14/14



## hooked4life (Jan 25, 2012)

Took the yak down to shoreline for her maiden voyage just to get a feel for it and play with all my new toys. Water was choppy but the evolve drive handled it with no problems. Sun was getting low and I was alone, so I decided to load it up and take it in.









Stopped in gulf breeze for some dinner and jumped on the forum to see what was going on. Seen a post where jmunoz was headed to the 3MB and decided to hit him up to see if I could tag along. Met up at green shore and put the boats in the water. 

Headed out toward the bridge and stopped under the lights. After getting a good feel for the boat, finally got around to doing some fishing. Hit several lights before we found fish, but once we found them, it was on!!! He ended up with a few nice bulls, a rat red, and a trout, I believe. I pulled up 3 bulls and a 24" slotty.









Great night for this first time kayak fisherman! Can't wait to do it again! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Way to go out there! That's a great way to break in some new plastic


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

sounds like a great way to spend the evening!! good job !


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Hells yea. I hate to say but I was out there trying to show this man the ropes and he ended up out fishing me. Lol but its all good welcome to the world of kayak fishing brother !

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Great maiden voyage


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Saw you on the road and recognized your kayak from this forum. I think my friend thought I was nuts when I said "I know that guy, never met him, but I know that kayak has never even been on the water before".


----------



## hooked4life (Jan 25, 2012)

aquatic argobull said:


> Saw you on the road and recognized your kayak from this forum. I think my friend thought I was nuts when I said "I know that guy, never met him, but I know that kayak has never even been on the water before".


Haha, nice. It's been wet, and the deck has had slime on it now :thumbup:. Just washed it down, and getting ready for another night under the lights, providing the weather cooperates. Anyone wanting to go catch some bulls later tonight, let me know!


----------



## hooked4life (Jan 25, 2012)

Scratch those plans... Just looked at the weather report and it's supposed to get bad later :thumbdown: Maybe a cold beer and some blackened redfish would be a better option for this evening :beer: I should be available any day this week to go though. If we catch a break in the weather, I'm eager to go try it again!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thats the way to break it in man!


----------



## hooked4life (Jan 25, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> Thats the way to break it in man!



Now I just need someone to show me around offshore! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

I also want to venture more in to offshore. I have had luck with spanish and bonita right off navarre beach but desperately want to land some ling this year and maybe some king.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

hooked4life said:


> Now I just need someone to show me around offshore!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It wont be long now!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome 1st trip... congrats!


----------

